# Mitchell Elite Tech & Elite Tech Monster Feeder (300gWG!!!) im Angebot!



## tackle-import.com (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo leute,

wir haben ein begrenztes Angebot der Mitchell Elite Tech Feeder & Monster Feeder im Angebot. 

Allein schon beim Anblick dieser Ruten bekommt man Lust zu Feedern! 






http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...r/SubProducts/Mitchell-Elite-Tech-Feeder-0001

http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...ducts/Mitchell-Elite-Tech-Monster-Feeder-0001

Gruß,
Kai

www.tackle-import.com


----------

